# is weetabix healthy enough for breakfast?



## porkypig

if not what else can i have? xx


----------



## Rose_red

I hope so, I have it too!
Shreded wheat and all bran are good i think but so tasteless


----------



## porkypig

So do I as I have them every morn and I love them xx


----------



## Mrs Doddy

I think it is ! I have it quite a bit 

fruit and fibre is good too


----------



## braddys

Hi :)

Heres what i have for breakfast during the week:


Cereal- Porridge,cheerios or 2 weetabix
2 x wholemeal toast with poached eggs or low fat jam. 
If you can add fruit here then do!. 

I also have smoothies in the morning!. These give you all the things you need and you can make them with either fruit juice or low fat youghurt&#8230;just add you fruit!. 
They save a lot of time aswell. On a Sunday, I chop all the fruit up so its just ready to add to the blender with the juice or yoghurt in the morning. 

I drink it on the way to work.


Hope it helps :flower:


----------

